# Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2017)

*Nota del Modereitor.

Este tema es una derivación de este otro tema:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-ocho-canales-109738/


Resulta que desde que armé *el NMP*, ya casi no he vuelto a usar el CD Player Technics ni el sintonizador Sansui, pero como tengo tres amplificadores stereo diferentes (por que aún no armo este de ocho canales  ) mas el ecualizador para el *sistema 2.1*, estaba teniendo algunos problemas con la PC que oficia de NMP, por que ocasionalmente se colgaba la placa de red cuando encendía alguno de los amplificadores. El que mas problemas traía era el _*de los subwoofers*_ y el _*de los tweeters*_. El de los subwoofers también solía meter ruido en los midwoofers y en los subwoofers cuando lo apagaba. La secuencia de apagado es tweeters, subwoofer, ecualizador, preamplificador y midwoofers. Esta secuencia no tiene ninguna ciencia (bueno... en realidad apago las fuentes de señal al final)... solo lo hago así por que me queda cómodo recorrer los switchs on-off en ese orden , pero al apagar el ampli de los subs, los mids aún está activos y suelen hacer ruido unos u otros.

Yo me imaginaba que el problema venía por los pulsos que generaba el bobinado de los trafos al activar/desactivar el switch on-off de cada equipo.. lo que es una cosa a la que nunca le presté atención, y por supuesto... empezó a molestar. Consulté un compañero de trabajo con mucha experiencia en sistema industriales y casi que me confirmó el diagnóstico y me mostró un aparatejo de marca Siemens (limitador de sobretensión o algo así) que es una red RC que se coloca en paralelo con la bobina de los contactores para que no se generen los impulsos derivados del efecto de la inductancia de la bobina del contactor, que parece que provoca muchos problemas, y es una cosa parecida a esta:







Bueno... preparé una simulación en Simetrix para que ver que onda con el trafo del ampli de los subs, así que le medí la resistencia y la inductancia del primario, que me resultaron 5.2 Ω y 0.563 Hy.  El circuito de la simulación es el que sigue:



y la primera prueba la hice solo con el transformador y el switch activado luego de 105 ms de iniciada la simulación y cerrado durante 110 ms. El resultado fué este:



Vean el picacho de 2.8 kV durante 1 ms  ... como se imaginarán, los protectores de parlante aún no se han dado cuenta que desaparecieron los 220V  y el pico ya pasó metiendo ruido.
Luego pensé en probar con un varistor de 250 Vrms (325 de pico).. y no pude conseguir el modelo PSPICE del varistor Bourns que venden por acá, pero encontré uno de TDK-Epcos bastaaaaante parecido y lo probé con ese:



El varistor lo clava en 500V de pico, pero la oscilación generada por la bobina se vuelve insoportable... así que el varistor solo no es buena idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Luego ensayé solo con redes RC, y me gustó lo que conseguí con 1K y 470nF (me gustó por que también la probé con otros modelos de trafos y anda igual de bien... completamente lo contrario que sucede usando el típico par 100nF y 100Ω... por que oscila igual que con el varistor ). Esto es lo que resultó:



Fíjense que ataja el pico en mas o menos 570V pero la oscilación dura medio período y el pico se ensancha, lo que baja la cantidad de interferencia por RF . Ahora lo probamos con el varistor y la red RC para ver si mejora:



Como ven, el pico ahora se atenúa en 100V más (queda en 450V .. mas o menos) y la atenuación de la red RC se mantiene, así que vamos bien. El varistor también queda por otro motivo: el trafo no tiene fusible térmico que lo proteja contra una sobretensión mantenida a la entrada (como cuando se corta el neutro y LPMQLP ) y si esto sucede, el varistor se pondrá en corto y volará el fusible que está a la entrada, así que me gusta!!! :babear:

Bien, ahora hay que armarlo para probar que tal va en la vida real. Primero juntamos los componentes:



Armamos un engendro para sujetar todo esto sobre el par de cables del primario del trafo:



Le ponemos un poco de cinta aisladora para evitar "problemas"...



Y le metemos termocontraíble del gordo para proteger los componentes...



Me falta otra foto en la que cubrí de nuevo con cinta las partes potencialmente expuestas y luego tuve que rearmar el amplificador. Cuando pueda reconectar todo vuelvo con los resultados.

*PD:* El .zip adjunto contiene la simulación en Simetrix 7.2

*PD2:* Estuve un rato escuchando música y jugando con el ampli de los subwoofers. Le cortaba la alimentación en el medio de la reproducción y no se escuchaba ningún ruido en ningún parlante. También lo hice siguiendo la secuencia normal de apagado... y nada... ni un ruido. Parece que el coso anda!!!
Lo unico malo es que con el simulador recalculé la potencia que disipa la resistencia y resulta ser 1.2W (yo usé una resistencia de 2W... a ojo) y parece que hay que cambiarla por una de mayor capacidad de disipación. Por desgracia cerré el ampli ante de usar el dedo para medir la temperatura... así que me parece que voy a tener que desarmarlo nuevamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2017)

*Confirmado:* La resistencia calienta "bastante" (no quema pero se siente pesada al tacto), así que probé cambiando los valores RC y manteniendo constante su producto --> *R=4K7* y *C=100nF*.
El resultado - en simulación - es casi exactamente el mismo (de hecho la onda se amortigua un poco más rápidamente) pero la disipación de potencia en la resistencia es la cuarta parte (mas o menos), así que voy a tener que cambiarlos...



El problema es que el valor elevado de la resistencia no alcanza para amortiguar el pico si se usa sin el varistor, entonces este se vuelve obligatorio. Ver la siguiente figura:


donde el pico se ataja un poco pero continúa elevado por arriba de 1 kV . Parece que la resistencia tiene que ser mas pequeña y probamos con *1K5* y *330 nF* (que dicen que son los valores que traen los limitadores industriales ). Veamos que sale sin el varistor:


... un poquito peor que con 1K, pero con el varistor ni se nota:



Si graficamos la potencia para cada combinación RC se tiene lo siguiente:



donde el *rojo *es 4K7+100nF, el *azul *es 1K5+330nF y el *morado *es la 1K+470nF.
Saquen ustedes las conclusiones...

*PD:* En el peor caso, la resistencia ni siquiera cambia de color luego de 30 minutos conectada a 220V la red RC, solo calienta mas de lo debido como para estar encerrada en una funda termocontráctil. No le tengan miedo a ese valor por que no va a agarrar fuego ni nada por el estilo, pero no me sorprendería que degenerara un poco su comportamiento.

Bueno... me hice un rato y conecté cada red RC a los 220V . Pretendí medir la temperatura de las resistencias con un termómetro infrarrojo *UT300S* que le compré a los amigos chinos por un precio muuuuy ventajoso (lo compré para medir la temperatura de los disipadores), pero la medida no anduvo por que el área del foco es mas grande que la resistencia de 2W y toma la temperatura alrededor... o sea, del aire.. y estaba fresco.. a mas o menos 16ºC. Por eso, la medí con el dedo .
Tomen esto solo como una indicación mas o menos aproximada:

R=1K --> Temp ≈ 50ºC (o quizás un poco mas)
*R=1K5 --> Temp ≈ 30ºC (tibia)*
R=4K7 --> Temp ≈ 20ºC (casi fría)

La decisión entonces es usar la pareja *1K5* y *330nF* para los próximos supresores de picos.

*Moraleja:*  Por tres trumps me he divertido como 10 hs... no es buena la electrónica???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2017)

En la web encontré *este pequeño pdf *donde explican como seleccionar los varistores. Está bastante bueno y simple.


----------



## aadf (Jul 17, 2017)

Buen dia,

Estoy viendo de armar un ampli, pero creo que me va a llevar dos transformadores con bastante filtrado cada uno y por lo que entiendo, me va a convenir colocar un soft-start para cada trafo (o podra ser uno solo   en total 700va)

Mi duda con esta protección es si tengo que colocarla en cada primario o solo colocar una en la entrada principal...

gracias!
andres


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 17, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Buen dia,
> 
> Estoy viendo de armar un ampli, pero creo que me va a llevar dos transformadores con bastante filtrado cada uno y por lo que entiendo, me va a convenir colocar un soft-start para cada trafo (o podra ser uno solo   en total 700va)
> 
> ...


calcula que te conviene más...
si 2 de menor potencia o 1 solo más grande... ya sea por precio/disponibilidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2017)

Este tema se llama: _*"Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio"*_

No se comenta *nada* en el sobre "soft-start", ¿ Por que la consulta aquí ?

También se debe considerar si los 2 transformadores alimentan el mismo circuito, por ejemplo uno el rail positivo y el otro el rail negativo. Si fuera este el caso deben encender y conectarse a un mismo tiempo, no sería bueno un delay de uno respecto al otro.


----------



## aadf (Jul 17, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este tema se llama: _*"Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio"*_
> 
> No se comenta *nada* en el sobre "soft-start", ¿ Por que la consulta aquí ?
> 
> También se debe considerar si los 2 transformadores alimentan el mismo circuito, por ejemplo uno el rail positivo y el otro el rail negativo. Si fuera este el caso deben encender y conectarse a un mismo tiempo, no sería bueno un delay de uno respecto al otro.



Hola,

El comentario del soft-start fue solo para poner en situación, perdón si se entendió otra cosa. Los trafos alimentan etapas diferentes.

Lo que pasa con estos picos en los tranformadores seria lo mismo que pasa en los relays en donde la proteccion es un diodo que actua al apagarse el relay, cierto?

Por eso, vuelvo a la pregunta, si en este caso la proteccion va en cada trafo o se puede usar una en general?

gracias
Andres.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El comentario del soft-start fue solo para poner en situación, perdón si se entendió otra cosa. Los trafos alimentan etapas diferentes.
> 
> ...



Sigue como válida la respuesta de shevchenko, hay que hacer un pequeño análisis de costos.

Se me ocurre que al alimentar etapas distintas con un solo circuito y reforzando el relee estará bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2017)

Antes de decidir haria una simulacion con la inductancia de los dos trafos y con la de uno y veria el pico que se produce y la mejor combinacion RC para atenuarla.
Hasta donde he probado, el par 1K5 + 330nF anda muy bien en la mayoria de los casos, pero vale la pena verificarlo/reajustarlo por simulacion. Esto es por que los varistores se van dañando por los picos y es bueno conocer la cantidad y tamaño de los picos para que duren lo mas posible.
Mi ampli de 40+40W tiene dos trafos, uno de 150VA y otro de 20VA para el pre, y le puse un solo mata-pulso y anda joya....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Estoy viendo de armar un ampli, pero creo que me va a llevar dos transformadores con bastante filtrado cada uno y por lo que entiendo, *me va a convenir colocar un soft-start para cada trafo* (o podra ser uno solo   en total 700va)


  
No se si vale la pena....
Son trafos toroidales???



aadf dijo:


> Lo que pasa con estos picos en los tranformadores seria lo mismo que  pasa en los relays en donde la proteccion es un diodo que actua al  apagarse el relay, cierto?


Si, pero con corriente alterna y por eso no valen los diodos...


----------



## aadf (Jul 17, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se si vale la pena....
> Son trafos toroidales???
> 
> Si, pero con corriente alterna y por eso no valen los diodos...



Son trafos comunes, y veo que con un solo rele de 10A voy sobrado para ambos .

Cuando arme los transformadores, tratare de replicar tus pruebas a ver que sale.

Gracias,
andres.


----------



## tec_figueroa (Sep 20, 2017)

No tengo Simétrica pero dime algo tengo otro simulador más simple como podría calcular los henrios de uno de los devanados de un compresor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2017)

tec_figueroa dijo:


> No tengo Simétrica pero dime algo tengo otro simulador más simple como podría calcular los henrios de uno de los devanados de un compresor


Simetrix lo podes bajar sin cargo en modo demo, pero casi no tiene restricciones.
Los Hy no se calculan, se miden con un inductometro de algun tipo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 24, 2018)

Consulta.
Volviendo al soft-start, dónde conviene colocar el aparatejo, tanto la red RC, como el varistor?, Ya que las resistencias del soft-start variarian el funcionamiento del mismo, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2018)

No, no lo varían, solo cambian la corriente inicial del trafo.
Ponelos en paralelo con el trafo, luego de la llave y las resistencias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 24, 2018)

Me referia a que si esta como;
Entrada220v----llave----aparatejo---softstart----trafo
Quedaria el aparatejo en serie con las resistencias del soft-start, y creeria que no haria de mata-filtro, sino que quizas haga una amortiguacion mas amplia del pico...
Solo especulo en mi mente retorcida...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2018)

Las resistencias del soft-start son de valor bajo y vs los 1K5 del filtro RC no son significativas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2018)

Así NO:


DJ T3 dijo:


> Entrada220v----llave----aparatejo---softstart----trafo



Así SI:
Entrada220v----llave----softstart---*aparatejo*----trafo


----------



## apadrong (Ago 29, 2018)

Saludos Zoidberg.
Qué combinación de resistor-capacitor (No usar varistor) se debería usar en 110V-60Hz. (Red eléctrica de Cuba)
Gracias de antemano por la respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2018)

apadrong dijo:


> Saludos Zoidberg.
> Qué combinación de resistor-capacitor (No usar varistor) se debería usar en 110V-60Hz. (Red eléctrica de Cuba)
> Gracias de antemano por la respuesta.


El tema importante es la frecuencia, no la tension, asi que podes usar los mismos valores que para 220V.
O podes simular tu caso y ver que sucede.


----------



## apadrong (Ago 30, 2018)

Osea, que la combinación de 1K5 - 330nF que propones para 220V, debería trabajar bien en 110V-60Hz.
Gracias por la info.
Saludos.


----------



## ricren (Jun 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .......... y el "apaga-pulsos" de los transformadores)....



Con relacion a los mata pulsos:  Lei con atencion el excelente articulo que escribiste sobre el tema. Asi que como ahora estroy recableando mi viejo amplificador de 8 canales, me encontre que en su momento le habia puesto soldado a la llave un capacitor de 220nf y una R de 1K de 1/4w justamente para amortiguar pulsos. 
Teniendo en cuanta el articulo y la mencion que el valor de 1K calienta, pense que todo este tiempo ha estado calentandose y yo no me daba cuenta, por eso hoy la probe conectada a 220 y lo que estoy viendo es que no levanta temperatura, se queda en t.ambiente. (20 grados). Agarre un capacitor similar y otra R , os conecte a 220v y tampoco calientan. Puede ser que el dia que hiciste esas mediciones fuera un dia de alta temperatura? O tal vez algo obvio que no estoy considerando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> O tal vez algo obvio que no estoy considerando.


Es que yo uso 330nF y vos usás 220nF que a 50Hz tiene una impedancia un 50% mas alta que el mío (son 14K5 vs. 9K6) y eso ayuda a que no caliente tanto.
Además vos tenes la red RC en serie con el primario del trafo, lo que baja aún mas la corriente por la red.


ricren dijo:


> le habia puesto soldado a la llave un capacitor de 220nf y una R de 1K de 1/4w justamente para amortiguar pulsos


Yo no soy muy amigo de esas conexiones...me gusta que los interruptores corten la energía y no dejen pasar un poco.


----------



## ricren (Jun 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no soy muy amigo de esas conexiones...me gusta que los interruptores corten la energía y no dejen pasar un poco.



Hay un mal entendido. MI llave tiene dos polos y corto en los dos.(fase y neutro). Siempre. Del lado de la llave que conecta con el primario, hay soldado en paralelo al primario un c de .22 y una R de 1K. 
De todas maneras, mañana pruebo con 470n y comento.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Continuará....


 Siga Doc, que me estoy copiando TODAS las ideas


----------



## ricren (Jun 12, 2020)

Hoy hice la siguiente prueba:  Capacitores X2  220nf+150nf en paralelo (lo que tenia a mano) y R 1K 1/8 carbon directo a 220v.   Levanta temperatura la R. Se aguanta, pero no da tener un componente asi calentando en esa posicion. Ya con 1.5K apenas entibia, confirmando lo escrito por Dr.Z. anteriormente. Pude medir aprox. 20v AC entre los extremos de la R.


----------

